# Police: Man Licks Woman's Feet At Wal-Mart



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Police: Man Licks Woman's Feet At Wal-Mart
Man Said He Was Performing Ritual*

What religion would have a man licking a woman's feet at Wal-Mart?

Police in Perry, Ga., are investigating a report of a man who claimed he was performing a religious ritual at Wal-Mart. A woman said that he kissed her feet.

Perry police Capt. Heath ***** said an 80-year-old woman was shopping at Wal-Mart when she "stumbled upon" the floor of the curtain aisle, according to The Charlotte Observer.

She told police that she apologized for stepping on the man's finger, at which point he responded by saying he was participating in a religious ritual and needed her help, the paper reported.

The Observer reported that the woman said she was alarmed, so she complied when the man told her to stand on his hands and spit. He then allegedly began to lick the shopper's feet.

A security officer at Wal-Mart happened upon the "religious ritual" and confronted the man, who the security guard said resembled the photo of a man who had done the same type of "ritual" in another Wal-Mart.

The man told the officer that he was performing a ritual and then ran off, the guard said.

The guard said that the woman, who was not harmed, "was really embarrassed," the paper reported. "It was so bizarre," ***** said.

He said that police are trying to find what code section applies, in order to file charges.

"We've entitled it public indecency at this time but we haven't had a chance to do the research on whether it would fall under any criminal act. It's definitely bizarre," ***** told the Observer.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

And people think Pentecostals are weird. :smt102


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like you can even get God at Walmart! What a store!:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Happens all the time in Orlando. Had a freak slide out from under a car the other day and tried to lick some womens foot. Liberals love them they vote Democrate. What can I say.


----------

